# Ice cream side of the moon



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Ingredients
1/2-3/4 cup of your freshest hive honey
10 slightly underripe plums, seeded and quartered

Cover the bottom of a saute pan with honey. Place over low heat to warm the honey. Then add the plums, cut side down. Cook for 5 to 6 minutes or until the cut sides are slightly browned. Turn the plums and cook for another 3 minutes or until the fruit is soft but not mushy. Serve with ice cream.

Ice Cream you say?? Well here is is my own Ice cream recipe and I actually have friends and family who request me to make this for birthdays and what not...

ingredients
3 cups half-and-half
1 cup heavy cream
8 large egg yolks
9 ounces sugar (Or if you are feeling adventurous you can substitute Honey for part or all of the sugar)
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
Directions
Place the half-and-half and the heavy cream into a medium saucepan, over medium heat. Bring the mixture just to a simmer, stirring occasionally, and remove from the heat.

In a medium mixing bowl whisk the egg yolks until they lighten in color. Gradually add the sugar and whisk to combine. Temper the cream mixture into the eggs and sugar by gradually adding small amounts, until about a third of the cream mixture has been added. Pour in the remainder and return the entire mixture to the saucepan and place over low heat. Continue to cook, stirring frequently, until the mixture thickens slightly and coats the back of a spoon and reaches 170 to 175 degrees F. Pour the mixture into a container and allow to sit at room temperature for 30 minutes. Stir in the vanilla extract. Place the mixture into the refrigerator and once it is cool enough not to form condensation on the lid, cover and store for 4 to 8 hours or until the temperature reaches 40 degrees F or below.

Pour into an ice cream maker and process according to the manufacturer's directions. This should take approximately 25 to 35 minutes. Serve as is for soft serve or freeze for another 3 to 4 hours to allow the ice cream to harden.


----------

